# Betta Bowl Moss



## DudeGuy (Feb 14, 2012)

I recently came into the ownership of five adult male bettas. Due to a lack of money and space, I have been keeping them in large (1.5 gallon) fish bowls in a warm (~77 deg F) part of the house. I perform regular maintenance, and the water has stayed crystal clear.

I've been told that Java Moss helps to keep nitrite levels down and promotes healthier fish. However, I only have access to Taiwan Moss. Can Taiwan Moss perform a similar job of keeping the water clean?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure thing. The idea is that you get a plant in there. A plant will absorb the ammonias and nitrates, and turn them into nitrogen gas. You will need a good light over each bowl to make sure the plants grow well though.


----------



## DudeGuy (Feb 14, 2012)

Will I need to trim the Taiwan Moss regularly or remove dead parts of it? How does it tend to grow?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take it out and rinse the gunk out (it will collect food and poop) periodically. Split it when there isn't enough swimming room left. You can usually get a buck for a ball of it. It it changes color, throw dead parts out.


----------

